# Do you need PCT if on TRT?



## MrRogers (May 20, 2021)

Hey guys- I've read some data on both sides of the debate but wanted to see what experiences you guys have had. Basically I'm wondering if I need to run PCT after a blast if I'm already on TRT? Current dosage is 40.5mg daily transdermal androgel (i'm working on injectables). I'd be blasting with SARMS at moderate doses (cardarine and ostarine). Thanks in advance for any advice.
Peter


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2021)

No. 

There’s no debate. What have you read?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 20, 2021)

TRT is my PCT when cycling....  :32 (18):


----------



## BrotherIron (May 20, 2021)

TRT is a lifelong endeavor so you don't come off meaning you don't ever run a PCT.  You blast if you so choose and then you go back to TRT.


----------



## CJ (May 20, 2021)

No PCT. If you heard otherwise, I wouldn't trust whomever said that again.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 20, 2021)

What the Bros said - TRT is the new normal for ye. Blast as ye choose, but if yer on TRT thats yer baseline.


----------



## MrRogers (May 20, 2021)

Thanks for the replies guys. The suggestion that PCT was needed while on TRT came from another forum- no one person in particular. I'm just getting my training and diet dialed in and won't be cycling anytime soon but want to play way ahead of time. Thanks again guys.


----------



## snake (May 20, 2021)

MrRogers said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. The suggestion that PCT was needed while on TRT came from another forum- no one person in particular.


You now know to spend more time at UG and stay off that other forum.


----------



## OldeBull1 (May 21, 2021)

I'll give the benefit of the doubt here. For discussion sake, lets assume the gentleman was convoluting the terms pct and cycle support. PCT being something to restart testosterone and combat estrogen, cycle support being something to combat other side effects, such as liver or acne. 
Rephrased than, would this guy need cycle support for the compounds mentioned?


----------



## MrRogers (May 21, 2021)

Agreed Snake.

Good question OldeBull1- 

My one concern around not doing PCT is that I'm currently unsure how effective my TRT has been. I started 2 months ago and docs asking for bloods at 3. Doc is a nice guy and understandably conservative. I'm on 40.5mg transdermal androgel daily. Libido is through the roof so I assume its working but I need to see my numbers. As I mentioned- I'm just getting back into BBing at 41 so I'm super focused on nutrition and training at the moment. I just like to plan ahead and proceed well researched. Thanks again guys- Forgot how awesome this place was/is.


----------

